# New ESP Leda (Deluhi) signature



## ry_z (Nov 24, 2010)

ESP | Artist Series | Leda

I actually like it a lot, apart from the cream bridge pickup/rings. 

And since I might as well:


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 24, 2010)

They stole Washburn's Fender style X-Series headstock. Completely.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Nov 24, 2010)

i have this sudden urge to go fishing 

its nice looking but not totally my thing. didnt know ESPs came with bill lawrences so thats kinda cool


----------



## MSalonen (Nov 24, 2010)

CooleyJr said:


> They stole Washburn's Fender style X-Series headstock. Completely.



You do realize by that logic that this Washburn headstock is then just "stolen" from Fender, right?

They're all extremely similar to one another in some fashion. Doesn't matter.


----------



## Bigfan (Nov 24, 2010)

Fender stole the headstock from Paul Bigsby originally: 







Anyway, as a huge fan of firebird-y things, I approve of this.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 24, 2010)

Damn, you beat me to it.... 

Specs ain't bad (Phat Cat neck pickup FTW!), though I'm not jiving with the shape and look. EDIT: Actually it's growing on me now... didn't take long. 

I saw him using this on a few Fools Mate live shots. Personally, I'd prefer Leda's custom V that he used on the Frontier clip (most likely same specs). 

And damn you Leda, those sweeps on Hybrid Truth, pain in the ass to learn....


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 24, 2010)

*MOD EDIT: Just be the bigger person, laugh and go on with your life. Bitching about neg-rep is soooooo 2008. *


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 24, 2010)

Hmm... I'm now officially itching to get a white ICT700 with those pickups. Close enough.  

EDIT: Here's the Cygnus specs:

ESP Cygnus

BODY : Mahogany
NECK : Hard Maple 3P
FINGERBOARD : Rosewood, 22frets
INLAY : Dot
SCALE : 648mm(Long)
NUT : Bone
JOINT : Bolt-on
TUNER : SDS510-05M
BRIDGE : GOTOH GE103B & GE101Z
PICKUPS : (Neck) Seymour Duncan SPH90-1n 
(Bridge) Bill Lawrence L-500
CONTROL : Master Volume, Toggle PU Selector
COLOR : Snow White (Unsealed barely)
PRICE : 357,000yen (Include TAX)


----------



## ry_z (Nov 25, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Personally, I'd prefer Leda's custom V that he used on the Frontier clip (most likely same specs).










Normally I don't like Vs at all, but the Arrow he had in the Revolver Blast video was pretty sweet.



I guess they only look right on certain people.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 25, 2010)

The Arrow looks good on Departure too:


----------



## AySay (Nov 25, 2010)

No thanks.


It's like the polar opposite of the kind of guitar I'd go for.


----------



## Desi (Nov 25, 2010)

Hmmm,

I thought he would have a Floyd equipped sig. Speaking of which, Aoi's signature Eclipse is the *SICKEST* I've ever seen...and I cannot have it.


----------



## Murmel (Nov 25, 2010)

ry_z said:


>


Wow, the bassist actually doesn't look like a creepy mofo in those vids


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 25, 2010)

Murmel said:


> Wow, the bassist actually doesn't look like a creepy mofo in those vids


 
He looked pretty normal in Galneryus. 

Funny when I first saw a pic of him endorsing an MH custom back in 2008, I brushed him off as another Visual Kei Sugizo wannabe. Then I heard the music, yeah that "guy" can shred.  And it helps that the music is a lot better than a lot of the JRock bands I'm hearing lately (read: A LOT ). 

Also he was toying with custom Explorers as well prior to this sig:


----------



## ry_z (Nov 25, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> He looked pretty normal in Galneryus.



I'm pretty sure he means Deluhi's bassist Aggy. This gets confusing with Leda having played bass.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 25, 2010)

ry_z said:


> I'm pretty sure he means Deluhi's bassist Aggy. This gets confusing with Leda having played bass.


 
AGAIN I made that mistake....  

I'll tell you what though, there is something about this guitar that's really appealing to me and I now badly want it. I can't get away from this thread and staring at that guitar... I was so close to calling Ibanez last night just to order a white Iceman and similar pickups just to quench my GAS for something similar. 

Add the fact that Deluhi tune to Drop C and I've been using Hybrid Truth and Two Hurt as my Souncheck for 4ARM gigs doesn't help either.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 26, 2010)

Man, that arrow really looks kick ass, too bad the illusion finish version is so much more for only the bevels being coloured that way


----------



## TCOH5246 (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow...Deluhi freain' pwns.

That guitar is a little out there for me, I like the p-up config.


----------



## Vinchester (Nov 27, 2010)

ESP sure knows how to make classy guitars!


----------



## shadowsea (Dec 5, 2010)

Deluhi is one of the best bands around imo, and i saw the "Leda Sig" a loonnnggg wayy away, so it doesnt surprise me. what has surprised me is their overall change in style, including the guitars. 

Take a look at this older Leda vid. I much prefered his old Esp Horizon.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 5, 2010)

I like his new sig better, it's more unique. That's basically just a standard Horizon. (I actually think it's a stock ESP Horizon )

For me Deluhi's songs are kinda hit and miss, they're either AWESOME or bad..


----------



## MSalonen (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm a big fan of his flying V (the Gibson-style one, not the Arrow, which is cool too).


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 5, 2010)

Murmel said:


> I like his new sig better, it's more unique. That's basically just a standard Horizon. (I actually think it's a stock ESP Horizon )
> 
> For me Deluhi's songs are kinda hit and miss, they're either AWESOME or bad..


 
Yeah that's a stock MH, with Honduras Mahogany, Duncans (SH2n SH14b) and all. I posted all his other guitars in the other Deluhi thread. 

For me, I actually feel the same way with the Gazette. And I was just talking to a friend that I stated that Deluhi, to me, is what the Gazette should have been. Bold statement, but that's of course my opinion.


----------



## liamh (Dec 5, 2010)

That guitar is UG-LAY


----------

